# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استرس کمبود وقت سر جلسه کنکور | پشت کنکوریها بیان

## Amin6

سلام
من همش شدیدا استرس این رو دارم که سر جلسه کنکور به شدت وقت کم بیارم و نتونم به خیلی سوالا برسم! مثلا اینکه 35 سوال شیمی رو حتی وقت نمیشه همشو تو 35 دقیقه خوند و فکر کرد چه برسه به حلش!!! یا 50 سوال زیست چجوری تو 37 دقیقه اخه!!! حالا فرض بر اینکه زمین هم بزاریم روش بازم نمیشهه! یا 25 سواله ادبیات تو 18 دقیقه!!!
کلا خیلی میرم تو فکره صبح کنکور و استرسش!
کسایی که پشت کنکورن بیان بگن سر جلسه وقت کم اوردن یا نه! چجوری وقتشونو تنظیم کردن! اگه راهکاری داشتن بگن که تو آزمونای آزمایشی انجام بدم
اصلا سر جلسه کنکور چجوریه؟ صبح کنکور چجوریه! بیاین تجربتون رو بگین ممنون از همگی

----------


## Matrix M

تست باید زیاد زده باشی که یه سوالی رو دیدی بتونی تقریبی حدس بزنی چه قدر وقت میگیره بعدش تستای وقت گیر تر رو بزاری بعد از اینکه یه دور همه درس ها رو پاسخ دادی. یه تکنیک ضربدر و منفی بود و یه تکنیک زمان های نقصانی خیلی کمک میکنه. خلاصه ش اینه :تستایی که بلدی ولی وقت گیرن رو ضربدر میزنی کنارش تستایی که حس میکنی بلد نیستی رو منفی. زمان های نقصانی هم مثلا تو عمومی ها هر درس یه ربع میزنی بعد میری درس بعد آخرش یه ربع اضافی رو میری سراغ تست های ضربدر خورده و بعدش منفی ها.روشش رو سرچ کنی مفصل هست ولی باید تا آزمون هایی که تا کنکور میدی اجرا کنی که دستت بیاد سر کنکور به مشکل بر نخوری.اگه خوب تمرین کرده باشی و درس خونده باشی صبح کنکور به خدا توکل کن مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## yasser0411

واسه زمان باید اونقدر تست کار کنی که زمان پردازش راه حل سوال تو ذهن خیلی پایین باشه
همون طور که دوستمون هم گفتن زمان های نقصانی و ضرب در و منفی خیلی کمک حال میشه
در ضمن اگه سر جلسه آزمون های آزمایشی وقت کم نمییارین به احتمال زیاد سر کنکو.ر هم وقت کم نمی یارین
زیاد هم به روز کنکور فکر نکنی استرسی میشی از این وقت باقی درست استفاده نمیکونی

----------


## yasser0411

وقتی کارت رو میگیری روش نوشته ساعت شروع 7:30 اما ساعت 8 شروع میشه
میری سر جلسه میبنی یکی با زیر شلواری اومده یکی با دمپایی کلی میخندی
وقتی میگن شروع کنین میبینی همه عین وحشی میپرن روی سوالا و بسته بندی سوال رو جوری باز میکنن که انگار سوال ندیدن بازم کلی میخندی
کلا سر جلسه میخندی بیخیال باش باو

----------


## Amin6

> وقتی کارت رو میگیری روش نوشته ساعت شروع 7:30 اما ساعت 8 شروع میشه
> میری سر جلسه میبنی یکی با زیر شلواری اومده یکی با دمپایی کلی میخندی
> وقتی میگن شروع کنین میبینی همه عین وحشی میپرن روی سوالا و بسته بندی سوال رو جوری باز میکنن که انگار سوال ندیدن بازم کلی میخندی
> کلا سر جلسه میخندی بیخیال باش باو


خخ ! اگه آخرش که میخوان جمع کنن آخرای شیمی باشی اصرار کنی اول بقیه رو جمع کنن بعد برگه تو رو بگیرن میزارن؟ یا خیلی بی رحمن؟؟ (شاید سوالم خنده دار باشه ولی واقعا استرسه روزه کنکورو دارم :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## Amin6

> تست باید زیاد زده باشی که یه سوالی رو دیدی بتونی تقریبی حدس بزنی چه قدر وقت میگیره بعدش تستای وقت گیر تر رو بزاری بعد از اینکه یه دور همه درس ها رو پاسخ دادی. یه تکنیک ضربدر و منفی بود و یه تکنیک زمان های نقصانی خیلی کمک میکنه. خلاصه ش اینه :تستایی که بلدی ولی وقت گیرن رو ضربدر میزنی کنارش تستایی که حس میکنی بلد نیستی رو منفی. زمان های نقصانی هم مثلا تو عمومی ها هر درس یه ربع میزنی بعد میری درس بعد آخرش یه ربع اضافی رو میری سراغ تست های ضربدر خورده و بعدش منفی ها.روشش رو سرچ کنی مفصل هست ولی باید تا آزمون هایی که تا کنکور میدی اجرا کنی که دستت بیاد سر کنکور به مشکل بر نخوری.اگه خوب تمرین کرده باشی و درس خونده باشی صبح کنکور به خدا توکل کن مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


این زمان های نقصانی رو تو آزمونای مونده اجرا میکنم ببینم جواب میده یا ن! من ک کلا به ریدینگ دوم زبان نمیرسم اولیشم خیلی تند تند

----------


## vivabarca

خب خیلی از سوالا هستن که ادم ندیده رد میکنه...مثلا شما فرض کن رسیدی به ۴ تا سوال هندسه...زارت باید بری سر سوال بعدی  :Yahoo (4): 
قرار نیست همه سوالارو جواب‌ بدیم که...مثلا همون شیمی از ۳۵ تا ۲۰ تا هم بزنی تمومه

----------


## mo3n

سلام 
فرض میکنیم شما میخوای صد بزنی همه رو ، مثل خودم  :Yahoo (100): 
ببینید تست زیاد کار کن و خودتو محدود کن 
من خودم ، بهم میگفتن سی تا تست زیستو که سختن ( در حد چندتا جاخالی و قید ها پیچیده و ... ) رو توی 20 دقیقه بزن  :Yahoo (77):  
اوایل از سی تا حتی ده تا رو هم به زور جواب میدی توی بیست دقیقه ولی بعدا میبینی داره بیتشر میشه ...

----------


## WickedSick

دکی، تکنیک های زیادی هست
مثل ضبدر منفی، و زمان های نقصانی
این دو در هر سطحی که باشی قابل استفاده اند و خیلیم کارتو راه میندازن

----------


## yasser0411

> خخ ! اگه آخرش که میخوان جمع کنن آخرای شیمی باشی اصرار کنی اول بقیه رو جمع کنن بعد برگه تو رو بگیرن میزارن؟ یا خیلی بی رحمن؟؟ (شاید سوالم خنده دار باشه ولی واقعا استرسه روزه کنکورو دارم)


نه خیر پاسخنامه ها و حتی دفترچه سوالات {سوالات عمومی} به ترتیب جمع میشه
حتی اگه خودتو بکشی هم باید به ترتیب بگیرن

----------


## yasser0411

> این زمان های نقصانی رو تو آزمونای مونده اجرا میکنم ببینم جواب میده یا ن! من ک کلا به ریدینگ دوم زبان نمیرسم اولیشم خیلی تند تند


تو آزمونا اجرا کن اما مهمترین وقت برای کسب مهارت تو این زمان ها و ضرب در و منفی آزمون های جمع بندی هستش که خودت تو خونه میگیری
اینو گفتم که اگه نتونستی تو آزمون اجرا کنی استرسی نشی

----------


## Amin6

> نه خیر پاسخنامه ها و حتی دفترچه سوالات {سوالات عمومی} به ترتیب جمع میشه
> حتی اگه خودتو بکشی هم باید به ترتیب بگیرن


بعد ببخشید وقتی عمومی تموم میشه بلافاصله اختصاصی پخش میکنن یا مکث چند دقیقه ای میکنن

----------


## Matrix M

> بعد ببخشید وقتی عمومی تموم میشه بلافاصله اختصاصی پخش میکنن یا مکث چند دقیقه ای میکنن


همون موقع میزارن

----------


## Serat

برای تخصصی ریاضی استرس زیادی ندارم
ولی از کمبود وقت عمومی ها میترسم
تو تخصصی ها مطمئنم وقت زیاد میارم  تو عمومی هام مطمئنم وقت کم میارم  :Yahoo (4): 

بعدش مثلا اگه کنکور ساعت 7:30 شروع بشه ساعت چند میزارن از جلسه کنکور خارج بشیم ؟

----------


## Serat

یه سوال دیگه که من هم در کنار کنکور ریاضی هنر هم ثبت نام کردم زمانش چطوریه ؟ تو یه روزه ؟ دوروزه ؟ باهمه ؟ عمومی های این دوتا متفاوته ؟ کلا چچوریاس ؟

----------


## Matrix M

> برای تخصصی ریاضی استرس زیادی ندارم
> ولی از کمبود وقت عمومی ها میترسم
> تو تخصصی ها مطمئنم وقت زیاد میارم  تو عمومی هام مطمئنم وقت کم میارم 
> 
> بعدش مثلا اگه کنکور ساعت 7:30 شروع بشه ساعت چند میزارن از جلسه کنکور خارج بشیم ؟


8 شروع میشه ( باید 7 تو حوزه باشید) ساعت نه و ربع که عمومی تموم بشه میتونید برید.



> یه سوال دیگه که من هم در کنار کنکور ریاضی هنر هم ثبت نام کردم زمانش چطوریه ؟ تو یه روزه ؟ دوروزه ؟ باهمه ؟ عمومی های این دوتا متفاوته ؟ کلا چچوریاس ؟


ریاضی صبحه هنر ظهر. عمومی هاش هم مسلما با هم فرق داره یه دفترچه عمومی صبح برای ریاضی میدن یکی هم برای هنر.

----------


## nightmare

تکنیک ضربدر منفی_ زمانهای نقصانی..که هی همش تو قلمچی میگن واقعا کاربردیه
ببین هر ازمونی ی سری سوالات خیلی سخت یا سخت داره که همه مجبور نیستن جوابش بدن این تستا برای رتبه های بالا طرح میشه که رتبه های یکو دو سه و .. از هم تمایز داده میشن و جواب دادنشم کار هرکسی نیس.. به یه سوالی میرسی  تستو که میخونی برات خیلی سخته و اصلا نمیتونی جوابش بدی کنار این منفی بزار که ینی اینو جواب نمیدم و دیگه سراغش نمیرم..و دیگه وقت بیخودی یکی دو دیقه تلف نکن برا این
یسری تستا هستن که میفهمی سخته ولی اگه وقت بزاری میتونی جواب بدی کنار این یه ضربدر بکش و ازش رد شو
ارزش تستا یکسانه دوتا تست اسونو به ازای یه تست سخت نباید از دس بدی..همه سوالارو بخون و این کارو انجام بده..میبینی که ادبیاتو بجای 18 دقیقه تو 15 دقیقه ج دادی و 3 دقیقه وقت اضافی داری..برو سراغ درس بعد و همینطوری تا اخر
تهش میبینی برای عمومیا مثلا 10 دقیقه وقت اضافه داری برو سراغ سوالایی که ضربدر کنارشون زدی و حلشون کن..اگه ادبیاتت بهتر از زبانته مثلا برو سراغ تستای ادبیات..کلا ببین کدومارو بهتر میتونی ج بدی اینجوری وقتتم تلف نمیشه
این تکنیکا اولش اجرا کردنش یخورده سخته ولی تو ازمونای باقی مونده انجامش بدی بعد  یمدت میبینی که چقد کمکت میکنه

----------

